# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مطالعه گروهی و برنامه ریزی سوم(تجربی-ریاضی-انسانی)

## ezio auditore77

سلام به همگی دوستای گلِ گلابم بنظرم جای این تاپیک خیلی خالی بود!
این تاپیک تقریبا شبیه همون تاپیک تابستون دوم به سوم تجربی هست
لطفا اگه منبع آموزشی خاصی که روموفقیتتون تاثیر داشته+روش مطالعه دروس+کارنامه آزمون آزمایشی موسسه ای که میرید وهرنکته مشاوره ای دیگه ای که بلدین دراختیار دوستان بزارین(شِیر کنین در واقع:yahoo (4):)...موفق باشین

----------


## ezio auditore77

کارنامه 25 مهر:
زبان انگلیسی و فیزیک خیلی سخت بودن ادبیات و ریاضی و زیست متعادل بود دینی و شیمی هم آسون...ضمنا شیمی اعتبار سنجی ندادن وگرنه ترازم بهتر میشد!

----------


## Mr.Dr

> کارنامه 25 مهر:
> فایل پیوست 15338فایل پیوست 15339


سلام
لینک مشکل داره!  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## sam-n

احسان جان میشه بپرسم شما زبانتون رو از رو چی میخونید؟

----------


## ezio auditore77

> سلام
> لینک مشکل داره!


درست شد؟راستی تراز و رتبه خودت چند شد؟

----------


## ezio auditore77

> احسان جان میشه بپرسم شما زبانتون رو از رو چی میخونید؟


این آزمون مربوط به دروس دوم بود...برا دوم تست نزدم قبلا کلاس میرفتم اما واسه سوم زبان مبتکران عالیه!راستی کانون میای؟

----------


## sam-n

> این آزمون مربوط به دروس دوم بود...برا دوم تست نزدم قبلا کلاس میرفتم اما واسه سوم زبان مبتکران عالیه!راستی کانون میای؟


منم زبان مبتکران دارم و خیلی تو زبان مشکل دارم .... بقیه درسا خوبن خیلی دوست دارم 
فقط زبان واسم سخته 
شما درصدات خیلی خوبه ایشالله موفق بشین

----------


## sam-n

سومی ها بیاید تو
یه سری به اینجا هم بزن داداش

----------


## Mr.Dr

> کارنامه 25 مهر:
> زبان انگلیسی و فیزیک خیلی سخت بودن ادبیات و ریاضی و زیست متعادل بود دینی و شیمی هم آسون...ضمنا شیمی اعتبار سنجی ندادن وگرنه ترازم بهتر میشد!


سلام
برا ریاضی 3 چه منبعی دارید؟

----------


## ezio auditore77

> سلام
> برا ریاضی 3 چه منبعی دارید؟


میکرو گاج

----------


## Mr.Dr

> درست شد؟راستی تراز و رتبه خودت چند شد؟


سلام
تا وقتی ترازم 7000 نشده نه ترازمو میگم نه رتبمو! :yahoo (4):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> میکرو گاج


اینو میگی؟

----------


## sam-n

من اولش میکرو گاج گرفتم اصلا برام خوب نبودش .... ولی آموزش خیلی سبز خیلی بیشتر کمکم کرد و برای نهاییم عالیه 
احسان میشه کل منابعتو بگی؟

----------


## a.z.s

یه سوال از مدیر داشتم میشه بگید چرا سوالای گزینه دو و سنجش رو رو سایت نمی گذارید و اینکه این دایمیه یا فقط چن هفته ای همین طوره و اینکه اگه از این سایت نتونیم سوالارو گیر بیاریم از کدوم سایت میشه  هر کدوم از بچه ها هم که میتونه کمک کنه و جواب بده:yahoo (2)::yahoo (2)::yahoo (2)::yahoo (2)::yahoo (2):

----------


## ezio auditore77

> سلام
> تا وقتی ترازم 7000 نشده نه ترازمو میگم نه رتبمو! :yahoo (4):
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> اینو میگی؟


خودشه!
تو مگه دوم نبودی؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## sam-n

> یه سوال از مدیر داشتم میشه بگید چرا سوالای گزینه دو و سنجش رو رو سایت نمی گذارید و اینکه این دایمیه یا فقط چن هفته ای همین طوره و اینکه اگه از این سایت نتونیم سوالارو گیر بیاریم از کدوم سایت میشه  هر کدوم از بچه ها هم که میتونه کمک کنه و جواب بده:yahoo (2)::yahoo (2)::yahoo (2)::yahoo (2)::yahoo (2):


برو اینجا واسه مدیر نظر بذار
http://forum.konkur.in/users/1/

----------


## ezio auditore77

> من اولش میکرو گاج گرفتم اصلا برام خوب نبودش .... ولی آموزش خیلی سبز خیلی بیشتر کمکم کرد و برای نهاییم عالیه 
> احسان میشه کل منابعتو بگی؟


من خیلی سبزُ ندیدم ولی میکرو گاج خیلی خوب بود هم آموزشش هم تستاش
زیست:خیلی سبز
شیمی:مبتکران
فیزیک:گاج پایه
ریاضی:گاج میکرو+آمار گاج میکرو
زمین:گاج پرسمان(تست کنکور داره)
ادبیات:تست موضوعی+آموزش محوری+زبان فارسی  دریافت
دینی:گاج جامع
زبان:مبتکران سوم
سوالای ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی قلم چی اصلا کنکوری نیست!همیشه ریاضی و فیزیکش وحشتناک سخت و شیمیش وحشتناک آسونِ!شایدم ایندفعه چون بودجه بندی کم بود اینطوری شده ولی کلا بنظرم واسه آزمون گاج متعادل تر هست نسبت به بقیه...

----------


## Mr.Dr

> خودشه!
> تو مگه دوم نبودی؟


آزه دومم.  :Yahoo (5): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من خیلی سبزُ ندیدم ولی میکرو گاج خیلی خوب بود هم آموزشش هم تستاش
> زیست:خیلی سبز
> شیمی:مبتکران
> فیزیک:گاج پایه
> ریاضی:گاج میکرو+آمار گاج میکرو
> زمین:گاج پرسمان(تست کنکور داره)
> ادبیات:تست موضوعی+آموزش محوری+زبان فارسی  دریافت
> دینی:گاج جامع
> زبان:مبتکران سوم
> سوالای ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی قلم چی اصلا کنکوری نیست!همیشه ریاضی و فیزیکش وحشتناک سخت و شیمیش وحشتناک آسونِ!شایدم ایندفعه چون بودجه بندی کم بود اینطوری شده ولی کلا بنظرم واسه آزمون گاج متعادل تر هست نسبت به بقیه...


اینو هم داری؟

----------


## sam-n

> من خیلی سبزُ ندیدم ولی میکرو گاج خیلی خوب بود هم آموزشش هم تستاش
> زیست:خیلی سبز
> شیمی:مبتکران
> فیزیک:گاج پایه
> ریاضی:گاج میکرو+آمار گاج میکرو
> زمین:گاج پرسمان(تست کنکور داره)
> ادبیات:تست موضوعی+آموزش محوری+زبان فارسی  دریافت
> دینی:گاج جامع
> زبان:مبتکران سوم
> سوالای ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی قلم چی اصلا کنکوری نیست!همیشه ریاضی و فیزیکش وحشتناک سخت و شیمیش وحشتناک آسونِ!شایدم ایندفعه چون بودجه بندی کم بود اینطوری شده ولی کلا بنظرم واسه آزمون گاج متعادل تر هست نسبت به بقیه...


واسه عربی از چی استفاده میکنی؟
من تو آزمون کلا یه ذره گیج میزنم ولی تو خونه تست میزنم بلدم 
موفق باشین

----------


## ezio auditore77

> آزه دومم. - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -اینو هم داری؟


دارمش ولی نمیخونم...کنکوری نیست!!

----------


## ezio auditore77

> واسه عربی از چی استفاده میکنی؟من تو آزمون کلا یه ذره گیج میزنم ولی تو خونه تست میزنم بلدم موفق باشین


عربی محوری گاج برای ترجمه متن و سوالای نهایی 
عربی کامل گاج برای آموزش و تست

----------


## ezio auditore77

سلام!:yahoo (4):
اینم از کارنامه :Yahoo (2): اگه آزمون دادید بزارین یه مقایسه ای بزنیم :Yahoo (76): )




زمین راحت بود(حدود 2000 نفر 100 زدن)...ریاضی نسبتا سختتر شده بود...زیست خوب بود یذره مفهومی تر از قبل...فیزیک آسونتر بود اما 2 سوال وقت گیرُ نگه داشته بودم آخر سر بیام بزنم ولی نشد و نذاشتن :Yahoo (76): ...شیمی کانون همیشه آسونه :Yahoo (50): ...ادبیات آسونتر شده بود...عربی من اصلا تست نزده بودم کلا آزمون 8 تا غلط داشتم 5 تاش واسه عربی بود...دینی میتونستم 100 بزنم یه سوالُ شک داشتم گذاشتم آخرای آزمون برگردم اما کلا یادم رفت:yahoo (21):اتفاقا درست حدس زده بودم...زبان هم آسونتر شده بود نسبت به زبان آزمون قبلی!!
از آزمون راضیم خدا رُ شکر!

----------


## amir_aloneboy777

> سلام!:yahoo (4):
> اینم از کارنامهاگه آزمون دادید بزارین یه مقایسه ای بزنیم)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زمین راحت بود(حدود 2000 نفر 100 زدن)...ریاضی نسبتا سختتر شده بود...زیست خوب بود یذره مفهومی تر از قبل...فیزیک آسونتر بود اما 2 سوال وقت گیرُ نگه داشته بودم آخر سر بیام بزنم ولی نشد و نذاشتن...شیمی کانون همیشه آسونه...ادبیات آسونتر شده بود...عربی من اصلا تست نزده بودم کلا آزمون 8 تا غلط داشتم 5 تاش واسه عربی بود...دینی میتونستم 100 بزنم یه سوالُ شک داشتم گذاشتم آخرای آزمون برگردم اما کلا یادم رفت:yahoo (21):اتفاقا درست حدس زده بودم...زبان هم آسونتر شده بود نسبت به زبان آزمون قبلی!!
> از آزمون راضیم خدا رُ شکر!


تبریک , ساعت  و  روش مطالعتم میگفتی

----------


## maryam.b

چرا واسه اصفهان نیومده هنوز کارنامه ها تو سایت:yahoo (21):

----------


## farnazm77

من زیست 75 زدم. چکار کنم بالاتر بره؟
تراز: 7156

----------


## ezio auditore77

> تبریک , ساعت  و  روش مطالعتم میگفتی


سلام ممنونم!
در مورد ساعت مطالعه هفته قبلی یه مشکل خاصی پیش اومد این هفته هم بدجوری سرما خوردم نتونستم اونجوری که برنامه ریزی کرده بودم بخونم...ولی معمولا بین 30-35 ساعت تو هفته میخونم...بنظرم ساعت مطالعه ایده آل برای ما نزدیک 60 ساعته(7 ساعت روزای مدرسه+12 ساعت روزای تعطیل)
درمورد روش مطالعه(کتابایی که میخونم تو صفحه 2 تاپیک هستن)خب هرکس فرق میکنه روشش...خودت باید روشایِ مختلفُ رو خودت اجرا کنی ببینی با کدوم راحتتری...اینا روشای منه:
زیست:اول کل کتاب درسی رُ سوال درمیارم(از متن) بعد سعی میکنم از حفظ واسه خودم بگم...بعد سوالای خیلی سبزُ میزنم.
شیمی:مبتکران کافیه چون متن کتابُ کپی کرده.
ریاضی:اول تمرینای کتاب بعد پرسمان بعد گاج میکرو طبقه بندی میزنم...سعی کن تو کلاس خوب گوش بدی و مغرور نشی...میکرو گاج تستای کنکورُ مبحث به مبحث جدا کرده آخرسر اگه تونستی قسمت کنکورهای کتاب سیرتاپیازُ از یکی کپی بگیر قبل آزمون از 75 تا 93 سال به سال آورده(بنظرم تنها مزیت این کتاب همون قسمته)
فیزیک:تمرینای آخر فصل خیلی مهمن بعد پرسمان واسه کار تشریحی بعد گاج پایه رُ حل میکنم
ادبیات:آموزش از محوری تست(فقط قرابت) از موضوعی گاج برا زبان فارسی نشر دریافت خیلی عمیق توضیح داده وعالی
دینی:
برا دینی من tick 8 مینویسم عین همون روش گاج یه صفحه خود آیه و پشتش پیام آیه رُ مینویسم با این روش حتی با اینکه نزدیک 2 ماهه دینی 2 نخوندم ولی همه پیام آیات یادم مونده دقیق تنها ایرادش اینه که یذره وقت گیره...بخش حفظی هم باید خودت ازکتاب بخونی...بنظرم بهترین کتاب تست گاجه 
عربی:عربی محوری برای سوالای نهایی عربی کامل برای تست tick 8 هم فک کنم خوب باشه واسه لغات
زبان:ذاتا تو این درس قویم:yahoo (4):کلاس زبان میرفتم...بنظرم بهترین کتاب تست سوم مبتکران دکتر اناریه...
موفق باشی!

----------


## amir_aloneboy777

> سلام ممنونم!
> در مورد ساعت مطالعه هفته قبلی یه مشکل خاصی پیش اومد این هفته هم بدجوری سرما خوردم نتونستم اونجوری که برنامه ریزی کرده بودم بخونم...ولی معمولا بین 30-35 ساعت تو هفته میخونم...بنظرم ساعت مطالعه ایده آل برای ما نزدیک 60 ساعته(7 ساعت روزای مدرسه+12 ساعت روزای تعطیل)
> درمورد روش مطالعه(کتابایی که میخونم تو صفحه 2 تاپیک هستن)خب هرکس فرق میکنه روشش...خودت باید روشایِ مختلفُ رو خودت اجرا کنی ببینی با کدوم راحتتری...اینا روشای منه:
> زیست:اول کل کتاب درسی رُ سوال درمیارم(از متن) بعد سعی میکنم از حفظ واسه خودم بگم...بعد سوالای خیلی سبزُ میزنم.
> شیمی:مبتکران کافیه چون متن کتابُ کپی کرده.
> ریاضی:اول تمرینای کتاب بعد پرسمان بعد گاج میکرو طبقه بندی میزنم...سعی کن تو کلاس خوب گوش بدی و مغرور نشی...میکرو گاج تستای کنکورُ مبحث به مبحث جدا کرده آخرسر اگه تونستی قسمت کنکورهای کتاب سیرتاپیازُ از یکی کپی بگیر قبل آزمون از 75 تا 93 سال به سال آورده(بنظرم تنها مزیت این کتاب همون قسمته)
> فیزیک:تمرینای آخر فصل خیلی مهمن بعد پرسمان واسه کار تشریحی بعد گاج پایه رُ حل میکنم
> ادبیات:آموزش از محوری تست(فقط قرابت) از موضوعی گاج برا زبان فارسی نشر دریافت خیلی عمیق توضیح داده وعالی
> دینی:
> ...


خوشبحالت  :Yahoo (5):  البته من ریاضیم ولی این هفته خودمو کشتم 24 ساعت خوندم آخرش ترازم 6000 اومد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ezio auditore77

> من زیست 75 زدم. چکار کنم بالاتر بره؟
> تراز: 7156


آفرین:yahoo (4):ترازت خیلی خوبه...سوالای نزده و اشتباه آزمونُ تو یه کلاسور یادداشت کن...سوالایی که تو خونه زدی حتما زماندار بزن اگه نکته دار بودن یا اشتباه زدی علامت بزن ترجیحا با خودکار قرمز...دقتتُ تو آزمون بالا ببر روی سوال و گزینه هارُ کامل بخون و اصلا عجله نکن...مهمتر از همه رو متن کتاب درسی تسلط داشته باش...ایشالا درصدت میره بالا!

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> کارنامه 25 مهر:
> زبان انگلیسی و فیزیک خیلی سخت بودن ادبیات و ریاضی و زیست متعادل بود دینی و شیمی هم آسون...ضمنا شیمی اعتبار سنجی ندادن وگرنه ترازم بهتر میشد!
> فایل پیوست 15340فایل پیوست 15341


آره.آقااحسان درصدات خوبه.توچه مدرسه ای درس میخونی؟و روزی چن ساعت؟

----------


## ezio auditore77

> آره.آقااحسان درصدات خوبه.توچه مدرسه ای درس میخونی؟و روزی چن ساعت؟


سلام ممنون...مدرسه نمونه روزی 5-4 ساعت!
کانون میای؟ترازت چن شد؟
موفق باشی...

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> سلام ممنون...مدرسه نمونه روزی 5-4 ساعت!
> کانون میای؟ترازت چن شد؟
> موفق باشی...


نه.اصن فعلاآزمون خاصی نمیرم.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

حالا یه چیز بگم بخندین تو این آزمون آیه های تمدن بااون درصدای افتضاحم 917شدم :Yahoo (99): :yahoo (4):

----------


## ezio auditore77

> حالا یه چیز بگم بخندین تو این آزمون آیه های تمدن بااون درصدای افتضاحم 917شدم:yahoo (4):


 :Yahoo (77): کی آزمون دادین؟منم ثبت نام کردم ولی زنگ نزدن مدرسه هم چیزی نگفت!!:yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> کی آزمون دادین؟منم ثبت نام کردم ولی زنگ نزدن مدرسه هم چیزی نگفت!!:yahoo (21):


وا!همون 25مهر.بعدیشم23هستش.

----------


## ezio auditore77

سلام!
امروز آزمون گاج بودم...!
درصدا:
ادبیات:71.11
عربی:100 :Yahoo (83): 
معارف:66.67 :Yahoo (114): 
زبان انگلیسی:91.11 :Yahoo (50): 
زمین:77.78
ریاضی:64.44
آمار:100
زیست:78.67
فیزیک:85
شیمی:66.67
رتبه شهر:1
رتبه استان:1
رتبه کشور:18

----------


## Mr.Dr

> سلام!
> امروز آزمون گاج بودم...!
> درصدا:
> ادبیات:71.11
> عربی:100
> معارف:66.67
> زبان انگلیسی:91.11
> زمین:77.78
> ریاضی:64.44
> ...


سلام
آمار چی میخونی؟ :yahoo (4):

----------


## sam-n

> سلام!
> امروز آزمون گاج بودم...!
> درصدا:
> ادبیات:71.11
> عربی:100
> معارف:66.67
> زبان انگلیسی:91.11
> زمین:77.78
> ریاضی:64.44
> ...


آفرین بر پزشک آینده

----------


## ezio auditore77

چرا کسی کارنامشُ نمیزاره؟!:yahoo (21):
حتما باید اسم تاپیکُ عوض کنم بزارم کارنامه های من؟! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> سلام!:yahoo (4):
> اینم از کارنامهاگه آزمون دادید بزارین یه مقایسه ای بزنیم)
> فایل پیوست 15577
> فایل پیوست 15579
> فایل پیوست 15580
> فایل پیوست 15581
> زمین راحت بود(حدود 2000 نفر 100 زدن)...ریاضی نسبتا سختتر شده بود...زیست خوب بود یذره مفهومی تر از قبل...فیزیک آسونتر بود اما 2 سوال وقت گیرُ نگه داشته بودم آخر سر بیام بزنم ولی نشد و نذاشتن...شیمی کانون همیشه آسونه...ادبیات آسونتر شده بود...عربی من اصلا تست نزده بودم کلا آزمون 8 تا غلط داشتم 5 تاش واسه عربی بود...دینی میتونستم 100 بزنم یه سوالُ شک داشتم گذاشتم آخرای آزمون برگردم اما کلا یادم رفت:yahoo (21):اتفاقا درست حدس زده بودم...زبان هم آسونتر شده بود نسبت به زبان آزمون قبلی!!
> از آزمون راضیم خدا رُ شکر!


برا زمین چی میخونی؟  :Yahoo (106): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> چرا کسی کارنامشُ نمیزاره؟!:yahoo (21):
> حتما باید اسم تاپیکُ عوض کنم بزارم کارنامه های من؟!


من که دومم نمیتونم اینجا کارناممو بذارم :troll (5):

----------


## ezio auditore77

> سلام
> آمار چی میخونی؟ :yahoo (4):


گاج میکرو

----------


## sam-n

منم وقتی ریاضی و فیزیک و زبانمو زیر ۱۰میزنم نمیذارم

----------


## ezio auditore77

> آفرین بر پزشک آینده


بی خیال داداش!هنوز که چیزی مشخص نشده!کنکور نیس که!!

----------


## sam-n

> بی خیال داداش!هنوز که چیزی مشخص نشده!کنکور نیس که!!


شکسته نفسی میکنیا 
از آفبا هم استفاده میکنی؟

----------


## konkuriha

برنامه ریزی خوب خیلی کمک کننده است...  فقط به شرطی که بر اساس توهم نباشه و واقع بینانه باشه

----------


## ezio auditore77

> برا زمین چی میخونی؟


گاج پرسمان

----------


## sam-n

> برنامه ریزی خوب خیلی کمک کننده است...  فقط به شرطی که بر اساس توهم نباشه و واقع بینانه باشه


کاملا درسته

----------


## Mostafa7

> سلام!
> امروز آزمون گاج بودم...!
> درصدا:
> ادبیات:71.11
> عربی:100
> معارف:66.67
> زبان انگلیسی:91.11
> زمین:77.78
> ریاضی:64.44
> ...


دادا روزی چقدر مطالعه میکنی ؟ 
بیشتر از 24 ساعت در روز وقت داری مگه ؟ :yahoo (4):

----------


## ezio auditore77

> از آفبا هم استفاده میکنی؟


ریاضیش که خیلی توپه سفارش دادم هنوز نرسیده...احتمالا ادبیات و فیزیکشم بگیرم...

----------


## ezio auditore77

> دادا روزی چقدر مطالعه میکنی ؟ 
> بیشتر از 24 ساعت در روز وقت داری مگه ؟ :yahoo (4):


معمولا نمیزارم از 35 ساعت کمتر شه!
این هفته به عشق امام حسین نتونستم بخونم 23 ساعت شد تا دیروز امروز هم 1.5 ساعت فعلا...ولی این هفته باید 40 ساعت بخونم!!

----------


## Yeganehp

بله بله افرين من الان كارنامه گزينه دومو ك تو اونيكي تاپيك گزينه دويي ها ميباشدو بيارم بذارم اينجا خب؟؟؟چكاريه همه تو يه تاپيك باشين ديگه اخه

----------


## sam-n

> بله بله افرين من الان كارنامه گزينه دومو ك تو اونيكي تاپيك گزينه دويي ها ميباشدو بيارم بذارم اينجا خب؟؟؟چكاريه همه تو يه تاپيك باشين ديگه اخه


خب اونجا واس گزینه دویی ها است ما که گزینه دویی نیستیم

----------


## Yeganehp

> خب اونجا واس گزینه دویی ها است ما که گزینه دویی نیستیم


خب همه ك سوم هستيم ولي 
نميشه يه بزرگي بياد اين تاپيكارو با هم قاطي كنه همه با هم چكاريه اخه اين تفرقه و چند دستگي

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

سلام
آفبا بنظرتون تو چ قسمتایی از همه قوی تره؟

----------


## ezio auditore77

> سلام
> آفبا بنظرتون تو چ قسمتایی از همه قوی تره؟


سلام!همه درساش عالین مخصوصا ریاضیش!!

----------


## mahdihatami

سلام دوستان به نظرتون امسال که سوم ریاضیم تست هم بزنم یا فقط تشرحی کار کنم؟

----------


## sam-n

> سلام دوستان به نظرتون امسال که سوم ریاضیم تست هم بزنم یا فقط تشرحی کار کنم؟


هر دوتاشو کار کن 
تشریحی فقط بنی هاشمی یا گاج سیاه کار کن

----------


## nasser5190

سلام به همه کسی سوم انسانی هستش؟
میخوام برنامه ی مطالعاتیشو اگه درساش خوبه بگه بهم تا منم همین شیوه رو دنبال کنم اصن برنامه ندارم نمیدونم چی بخونم چی نخونم چی کار کنم چی کار نکنم بیشتر شب امتحانی ام!

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> سلام به همه کسی سوم انسانی هستش؟
> میخوام برنامه ی مطالعاتیشو اگه درساش خوبه بگه بهم تا منم همین شیوه رو دنبال کنم اصن برنامه ندارم نمیدونم چی بخونم چی نخونم چی کار کنم چی کار نکنم بیشتر شب امتحانی ام!


سلام

ببینید 5 تا از کارایی که اگه برمیگشتم سوم اونو حتما انجام میدادم

1.تقویت ریاضی بصورت حرفه ای!
2.کارکردن روی مباحث ادبیات عمومی!
3.تمرین فراوان عروض سماعی!
4.کارکردن عربی بتدریج و تستی!

5.کمک گرفتن از یک مشاور مجرب برای داشتن یک برنامه ای که از فشار پیش دانشگاهی بکاهد!

----------

